# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > QU-BD One Up & Two Up Forum >  KS Project Update #35: M3 Set Screws, M3x8 Bolt, Fan Bracket and 03125 Acrylic Washer

## Eddie

*Project Update #35: M3 Set Screws, M3x8 Bolt, Fan Bracket and 03125 Acrylic Washer*Posted by Chelsea Thompson ♥ Like

The M3 set screws are for the pulleys and should be located in the pulley bag.  
The BOM is being updated to reflect the following changes:
M3x8 is Qty 10 not 11 now.
Fan Bracket is not included as there were lots of reported problems, there are already lots of various fan mounts that can be printed that work MUCH better and allow lots of different installation options.  We will be releasing an official bracket shortly that can be printed.  The fan is NOT required to get a good print and can be a detriment in some cases.
03125 acrylic washer Qty is 6 no 8 now.  We switched from a brittle extruded acrylic to a much more forgiving cast acrylic.  We had been adding an extra 2 to the bags in case they broke but that isn't a problem anymore.

----------

